
Add `_nomap` to your SSID to stop Google from tracking it (2011) - bound008
https://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/11/greater-choice-for-wireless-access.html?m=1
======
zelon88
Sounds kinda hacky from a company who moves mountains at the W3C to change
established standards that don't suit their goals.

